# first kiss



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

In retrospect it wasn't a huge deal. Just a peck on my girlfriend's lips before I left. I actually asked her first, because I could tell we both wanted to do it but as neither of us had ever kissed before, it didn't seem like it would happen naturally anytime soon.. 

Not exactly the kind of thing I'm going to remember in perfect detail for the rest of my life (but maybe that's just because I've got a bad memory?), but it was still great and amazing and all that good stuff. Plus it just opens everything up, I'm looking forward to a lot of more substantial/longer kisses in my future.. heh. 

anyway, this whole thing is a major "triumph" for me. getting a girlfriend, hanging out with her a lot and surviving, being social. kissing her. being happy. thanks for the support you guys have all given me over the years, by the way.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome m56! That's great with your relationship. I hope it develops into something more! I hope all is well with you.

Gerard


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Congrats 

:kiss


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Samdaman (Aug 8, 2007)

cool man! how old are you?


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Seventeen.

I'm happy this relationship thing is going so well.. i found a girl who's down-to-earth enough to not care if I don't do everything as smoothly as possible and smart enough to see past "nerdiness".

Only problem is how to deal with my siblings.. I have a strong urge to keep this secret from them, to avoid getting teased or something, we're just not close and all and they don't need to know. I can't really talk on the phone to her (or anyone) from inside my house because they'd all be listening, that's too awkward for me, and i'm not supposed to make a lot of noise anyway.. but I just call her from the car or wherever I am. and my dad's being weird about curfews but I can still stay out pretty late.. So my family isn't causing me as much trouble as I thought they would in a situation like this. And they could, if they wanted to, but I wouldn't let them screw this up.

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## .joanna (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, congrats 
I know how you feel, I had my first kiss a year back after putting it off for such a long time D;

After I'd finally done it, it felt like a huge weight had been lifted.


----------



## Samdaman (Aug 8, 2007)

does she know about your SA?


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, and she's totally cool with it. I'm facing a lot of "fears" just by hanging out with her, it's not bad at all.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

m56 said:


> Yep, and she's totally cool with it. I'm facing a lot of "fears" just by hanging out with her, it's not bad at all.


Wow, congrats!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool! :boogie :boogie :boogie
I remember when things weren't going so well. I am glad they are going better!


----------



## Saeglopur (Aug 15, 2007)

Way to go, m56!


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

m56 pwns life thats all that needs to be said. Congrats m8, hope you kep this up in the future!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

yep. We're hanging out a lot now. She came to the office where I intern/work today, so we could go out to lunch, and I showed her around and introduced her to some people.. wow I never thought that'd be possible. haha.



GaSS PaNiCC said:


> m56 pwns life


thanks!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fantastic job, m56! I'm glad you're facing your fears and enjoying yourself at the same time!


----------



## Moonlite7189 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow  YAY for you guys. /cheers.


----------

